# Don't Order from Planet Skunk



## BugsBunny (Jan 21, 2012)

About 6 months ago, I placed an order with Planet Skunk.  They acknowledged receipt of my money and order, but I never received my seeds.  

A few weeks later, after days of emails between me and them, they finally became agitated with me to the point that they began hurling sexual insults at me.  SEXUAL INSULTS!!!  And I never got mean with them at all.  I just wrote inquiry emails.

It's now six months later, and I've yet to receive my seeds. 

Steer clear of them.


----------

